# Интернет > Графика >  Autodesk Revit Architecture. Дополнительная библиотека объектов

## OLgaJK

Для архитекторов, дизайнеров и всех, кто работает с прогой Revit Architecture пригодится дополнительная библиотека объектов интерьера, озеленения, строительных конструкций и т.д.
 Кому нужно, скачивайте, 23 mb: 


http://depositfiles.com

----------

Larisonorama (03.01.2013)

----------


## Shpilichka

отлично! Увидел библиотеку зарегался. скачать >> такого файла не существует. молодцы!

----------

